# My Bear PicsThread 2008:)



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

Only 45 minutes after checking my bait








My Big Boy...............
















and some other good ones.................


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow that looks like a hog of a bear!! Good luck!!


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

The big one again................








and some others


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

he looks huge...what area are you hunting?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

nice pics!!!


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice. The one bear is a hog.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Great pics!!
He's a shooter foresure!!!


----------



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

nice pics my friend he a good one good luck and let us know how ya did


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

thats one nice bear!!! good luck!


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

well here's some more from today when I went out to check on things 
























and the big one again :lol:









Iwas hoping to be able to pattern these guys a little bit, like afternoon some time, but as of now I'll be sitting all day


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

Does this bear look to have a colar or something around its neck, its not a branch or anything because look in the other photo's, colar or not, I'd still shoot him:lol:


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

should have him early and still make it in for brunch...:lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha i like that.. collar or not.... haha...

someone said that if your bait barrel hole is too small and has sharp edges that it can cut their hair off from rubbing so much and if that big **** bear is trying to fit his big **** head in there i could see it rubbing the hair off around the neck... 

must be nice to check your bait station that much  and i know what you mean about pattering your bears... good luck haha... i put a new camera up at the site i have with all the bears coming in.. its a cuddeback... i had just a film camera... so hopeufully ill have a better chance in pattering them now....

nice pics!! what hunt and where? and what are you hunting with?


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

I check my spot 2-3 times a week, at least every third day, and its always empty of food, bunch of hogs they are.........LOL, it takes a gallon of gas on way for me to check it and I'm seeing the cost already, can't imagine you


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah.... i dunno... i sure am spending a lot of money for this bear hunt, and what if i get a bear? i am not sure i can afford to do much with it  its kind of sad really... haha this just in.... hunterhawk taking donations...

last weekend i barrowed $200 from my g/f because i get paid every other week and had other stuff to pay for... I couldnt have made it up there last weekend if it wasnt for casscityalum helping me with gas....

for someone who wants a bear hunt and to keep it cheap i would recomend using a guide... but i do have a good feeling about doing the baiting and all that myself.... feels like more of part of the hunt than just sitting up on someones place that they baited for you... i mean either way is cool.. im just saying at least i have that going for me.... i guess... haha.. thats what ill keep telling myself....:lol:


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

I here you, I'm thinking it's cheaper to go through an outfitter for $1000-1500, but I least I can say I did it all myself


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

HunterHawk, when it comes to the cost, I won't say I told you so, but........:lol:
It does however feel like your a bigger part of it by doing it yourself.
You learn a lot more that way also.

Tim,
You better be sitting *ALL* day by the looks of those pics.:coolgleam
Man I'm jealous!:gaga::lol:

Both of you guys seem to be doing all the right things.
I can't wait for the hero shots.:coolgleam


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha no its cool... you can say i told you so... haha i mean it makes sense... you told me so :lol:

the only downfall is at the time i didnt have enough money to front a guide...this way when i get paid i go spend it each weekend haha.. what i should have done KNOWING i was getting a tag i should have just saved money... like i said.. i hope this helps other people... i might make a post towards end of season and before next bear drawing to let people know from my experience... yeah i hope to get a bear... would be awesome... i will definitely keep everyone posted im sure

hey brohnson... not sure if i have told you this or not but nice pictures:lol: ( you know just to keep it on track) haha


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Nimrod, you wanna come video tape for me, I feel I owe you something for all you've done this year to help me out. All I got to say is "I'm hooked on bear hunting for life". I actually think I like it more than deer hunting. Thought I'd never say that but it's more of a challenge. After I shoot my first wall hanger whitetail. I thought I need a bear next to him, so 6 years later here I am. Now a massive bear fan

HunterHawk, I wish there is something I could do to help you out. Should have applied for Red Oak than I could


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

well i appreciate the thought at least... yeah i didnt know anyone in red oak and we have had property in the UP for 12 years now and have never taken anything but a few squirrels and a porky off from so i figured it was time to see if we could get the ball rolling... im not sure where to sit the 1st day and what time to sit :lol:.. should have stuck to one bait site...


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

I did 1 bait station myself, glad I didnt do 2 I cant keep up with one

Is this your 1st year bear hunting on your land and how many years did you put in tell you got a tag.


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

Expensive???

Wait until you guys kill one of those bear and bring him into a taxidermist.

You will see what expensive can be.


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

yes your right, but I'll have 6 months to pay it off


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah this is my 1st year bear hunting... my uncle and one of my dads friends had tried it but with no luck... i think i have 7 or 8 points counting the last one... my dad got a tag last year but couldnt afford to go  its not like i can afford to go either but my rents helped me go one weekend, my g/f has helped me go 2 weekends now (even though she didnt go last weekend) she is going up again this weekend... and casscityalum helped me last weekend.... so if i get this bear i will have many people to thank!!....

ill worry about the taxidermist after i see one, shoot one, find it, and get all the pictures and do all the celebrating until then im still complaining about gas prices:lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you think it's expensive to hunt you should do what I'm doing. I run around getting bait when I'm not at work and then go to camp on weekends so I can bait during the middle of the day. I also will probably have to pay well over a $100 per foot for a rug that I don't have wall space for. All this and I don't even have a bear tag. Guiding for your teenage daughter...priceless. 

I think that I'm feeling more satisfied checking my camera and baiting for my daughter than I did on my spring bear hunt. This year alone I dropped two bear off to get rugs made and picked up the whitetail that I shot last December. My wife might not love me but my taxidermist sure does. :lol:


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Luv2hunteup,

Watch out for your taxidermist. You said you think your taxidermist loves you. I wouldn't turn my back on him, cause those taxidermists will mount anything! (old joke I know, but couldn't resist)


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

luv2hunt you better post those pics if she gets one... and that goes for all you guys!!! post the pics if you seal the deal!!


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

brohnson said:


> Thanks Nimrod, you wanna come video tape for me, I feel I owe you something for all you've done this year to help me out. All I got to say is "I'm hooked on bear hunting for life". I actually think I like it more than deer hunting. Thought I'd never say that but it's more of a challenge. After I shoot my first wall hanger whitetail. I thought I need a bear next to him, so 6 years later here I am. Now a massive bear fan
> 
> HunterHawk, I wish there is something I could do to help you out. Should have applied for Red Oak than I could


Dude I would love to video for you! I just don't see how I could do it, it's a long ways there and back.:yikes: The only thing you owe me is to pass it on. Some day help out someone else. By talking with you & HunterHawk I get to feel a little involved.:coolgleam It's a long time between tags you know.
There's a bunch of us out here liveing the hunt this year through you guys. No pressure, but you better shoot straight!:lol:

Someday maybe we can meet for pizza or something.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

..... i like pizza....


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

where'd the barrel go.....................
















my big boy








and one little guy from this morning, he's actually the smallest bear I got coming in


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

He's a tank!:yikes::coolgleam


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yup i agree... i wouldnt worry about the collar bear.... i would be taking that guy ... good luck on him.... get him patterned yet?... at 8:16 its still light out.... bet you wish you were in the stand and it was season


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

the big boy's coming in during daylight hours every other day at least, and still comes in around 1 or 2 in the morning, but he's pretty much between 7pm and on, once he came in at 2 in the afternoon, so we'll see, its going to be really hard for me to pass up a 200 lb. bear in the afternoon to try and see if he comes in during the evening, everybody tells me to wait, but its not them out there in the woods


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

man o man i hear ya... i am hoping my dad sits in the tree about 10 yards behind me and not in the same tree or all i will hear is shoot him, shoot him, shoot him.... and ill wanna turn around and shoot him :lol:... i either have 2 really good bears and a few good size bears or 1 good size bear that travels... they look like 2 different bears to me.... but i will know them when i see them.... i think... and i will want to take one of them!.. and i will hold out for him since i will be hunting the 10th-14th... i have a few days... it will be worth the wait...

however if i take a decent sizer early i will have plenty of days to come back and goose hunt :lol:

i cant wait to head up tomorrow... check the cams on saturday... although looks like i will have to buy a new chip for the cuddeback because dsconell doesnt look like he is going to make it back in time to meet me and give me my camera back... that sucker... if i had my camera i let him barrow i would be able to take the chip out and view it... now i have to wait till i get home  thats gonna kill me


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

HunterHawk said:


> man o man i hear ya... i am hoping my dad sits in the tree about 10 yards behind me and not in the same tree or all i will hear is shoot him, shoot him, shoot him.... and ill wanna turn around and shoot him :lol:... i either have 2 really good bears and a few good size bears or 1 good size bear that travels... they look like 2 different bears to me.... but i will know them when i see them.... i think... and i will want to take one of them!.. and i will hold out for him since i will be hunting the 10th-14th... i have a few days... it will be worth the wait...
> 
> however if i take a decent sizer early i will have plenty of days to come back and goose hunt :lol:
> 
> i cant wait to head up tomorrow... check the cams on saturday... although looks like i will have to buy a new chip for the cuddeback because dsconell doesnt look like he is going to make it back in time to meet me and give me my camera back... that sucker... if i had my camera i let him barrow i would be able to take the chip out and view it... now i have to wait till i get home  thats gonna kill me


Stop by Wally World and use the 1 hour photo kiosk. You can view your pics, make prints if you want, or not. At least you will know whats on the card!

Oh yeah, don't shoot dad. Unless he scares off the big one.:smile-mad


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha Nimrod its like 45 mins to the nearest wallyworld....


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

HunterHawk said:


> haha Nimrod its like 45 mins to the nearest wallyworld....


On the way home! You'll drive right past Cheboygan, they got one. There's got to be a photo place somewhere that would make a good stopping point. Checking out the pics will get the blood pumping again for the rest of the ride.


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok hunterhawk theres no excuses anymore, you got Gaylord too..............LOL


----------



## brohnson (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's some more from yesterday








Bagel Thief!!!








He's on a Mission








some more
















My Big Boy








__________________


----------

